# What happens when you give up work?



## legend99 (26 Feb 2007)

My wife may be forced to give up work soon because of child minding issues. If she does this, she is talking about doing a part time course at night time just so that she has something to do. I'd obviously be homem from work by the time she'd need to be going out. She has paid PRSI for last 7 or 8 years I'd say. I earn circa 50k a year, we have mortgage, one full SSIA due back in April etc.

Does she have any entitlements to any social welfare benefits under those circumstances?


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2007)

As she would not be available to take up work, she cannot claim Jobseeker's Benefit. She would retain her entitlement to Illness Benefit as payment of this is based on PRSI paid in 2005. this means that if was ill she can claim Illness paymetns even when not in emplyoment. If she has paid PRSI right up to date she will have entitlement to this until at last the end of 2008. She will also preserve entitlements to Dental adn optical benefits, but not Maternity benefits. 

Further down the road, she can apply for home-maker's credits when she is applying for pension ( I know, a long way off now, but worth bearing it in mind!).

Giving up work will also have tax implications for you. other posters might help there!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

If she gives up work mid year then she may be able to claim back some or all tax paid to date using a _Form P50_. 

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## legend99 (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks lads. I think she'll have paid just over the 1760 mark by the time she gives up so I'll transfer all her other credits to me and just leave her with the exact amount for the tax she has paid so that there will be no tax refund but I'll be up a small bit.


----------



## Robo (26 Feb 2007)

The Home Carer’s Tax Credit should be relevant. (€770)


----------



## legend99 (27 Feb 2007)

Robo said:


> The Home Carer’s Tax Credit should be relevant. (€770)



Not sure as her earnings for the first quarter of the year will be such that can't get it this year...


----------



## Alfie (28 Feb 2007)

My wife and I are kind of in a similar position - she is on unpaid leave at the moment and taking a career break to get our latest addition to an age where she is happy to leave him with a minder. She really wants to go back to work part time straight after the summer, but the company she is with are not the most flexible in terms of part time working, and she could not work full time, so may have to leave on that basis - does anyone know if there is any social welfare entitlement on that basis? Also, there is also rumours the company will close down this year, and she has been with them for nine years - if their closing coincided with her being on a career break, would she lose out on redundancy payment?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Feb 2007)

Alfie said:


> but the company she is with are not the most flexible in terms of part time working, and she could not work full time, so may have to leave on that basis - does anyone know if there is any social welfare entitlement on that basis?


She may be entitled to partial _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _if she is seeking work part time but not if she is otherwise not available for or seeking work. if she gives up work voluntarily then her claim may be deferred by up to 9 weeks.


> Also, there is also rumours the company will close down this year, and she has been with them for nine years - if their closing coincided with her being on a career break, would she lose out on redundancy payment?


 Ask the DETE employment rights section. They'd on the ball with this sort of thing.


----------



## August (1 Mar 2007)

I dont  think she would be entitled to Jobseekers allowance if she said she was looking for part time work.  See below:

To            qualify for Jobseekers  Benefit or Allowances, you must at all times            be:

unemployed (i.e. at least 3 days in                each period of 6 consecutive days)
under 66 years of age
capable of work
available for full-time work
genuinely seeking work.
           For            Jobseekers Benefit you must have suffered a loss of employment, that            is, you must have lost at least one day’s insurable employment            including a loss of income.


----------

